# Sad day for FL-TF-2



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

It is with much regret that I inform you of the passing of one of the first search dogs certified with Florida Task Force II. “Marley” served FL TF-2 under the guidance of Mark Bogush. Together they led the K-9 Team and helped build the program to what it has become today. Mark and Marley served proudly at the World Trade Center as well as many Hurricanes including Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Jason Davidson (Apr 8, 2007)

I deeply sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

